# Nigeria



## dee 15 (Jul 22, 2013)

Need advice from any Nigerian mother on food for my baby.


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Welcome dee 15!

Best food for a baby is breastmilk. Are you breastfeeding?


----------



## dee 15 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi cynthia
My boy just clock one this month so I just need advice on variety of foods for him especially nigeria types of food.
I will really appreciate it if you could help me out .
Cheers


----------

